# Travel Exemption Grant (Travelling to and from Australia)



## Xaved (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi Expats,

My wife has applied for her travel exemption in regards to travelling to Australia recently. She was granted her 489 Subsequent entrant visa few months ago just before the vaccines were brought into the market .

As DHA is not allowing anyone other than the PRs and citizens to enter, what is the chance for her getting the exemption granted, has anyone been granted recently?

I am also planning to apply for a travel exemption to my home country but having a temporary visa, it is quite difficult as there is no guarantee of coming back.

If anyone's got any information regarding this please update me, it doesn't look like the borders are opening anytime soon.

Kind Regards
Xaved


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Xaved said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> My wife has applied for her travel exemption in regards to travelling to Australia recently. She was granted her 489 Subsequent entrant visa few months ago just before the vaccines were brought into the market .
> 
> ...


As you are on temporary visa, you don’t need to permission to leave Australia 
Unless your wife is in healthcare or related fields, the chances of getting exemption are low
But no harm in trying, maybe you can get lucky 
Cheers


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Exemptions are given to people... latest case is friend of mine on 482 visa who's wife is giving birth in September. They wrote a heartbreaking story to immigration how she will not cope mentally with the birth (she has a sister living here more than 10 yrs) therefore she needs her mother coming in for support. I thought there is no way they would approve this but guess what... they got the exemption.

Seems like major influence was his company manager writing to the immigration how they absolutely need him and if his wife is not well then work will suffer blah blah... this is rotten to the core, the whole system. The worst thing, now they want her father to come in as well because Covid is rampaging in their home country (that is the true reason for the whole exemption request) ... and I am sure they will get the exemption. It's ridiculous the way how biased the whole process is. If you are in good terms with your manager... that solves every problem with immigration here.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not against exemptions but this case proves it has nothing to do with actual emergencies... I now remember lady I saw on the TV who is separated from her son over a year. She is Australian citizen but can't get exemption for her parent to bring her kid back from India. I guess she didn't have the letter from her manager.


----------

